# gibt es dies?



## black` (15. Jul 2005)

Hi ich wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand sowas für Fierfox und Co. kennt da dies nur im InternetExplorer geht ... Siehe hier... 
Hat vielleicht jemand eine lösung für mich?

Danke,
Gruß black`


----------



## lin (16. Jul 2005)

Was soll n dat sein ... ???:L


----------



## Illuvatar (16. Jul 2005)

moved to JS


----------



## DP (16. Jul 2005)

funktioniert der onpropertychange-block nicht oder was funktioniert nicht?

sonst mit onclick arbeiten...


----------



## Guest (16. Jul 2005)

Sorry ganz vergessen ne Beschreibung zu schrieben was das überhaupt sein soll


----------



## black` (16. Jul 2005)

Und zwar soll das ganze so Funktionieren wenn man z.B Auf Funktion 2 geht kann man in bestimmte Felder etwas eintragen und wenn man Funktion 1 aufruft kann man in Funktion 2 nichts eintragen und wird so grau. Weiß nicht bei mir geht es leider nur im Internetexplorer, hoffe jemand hat den Text verstanden.

Edit -> 





> Hierbei werden bestimmte Eingabemöglichkeiten in Abhängigkeit von einer Checkbox ein- und ausgeblendet.


----------

